# Video game music



## Red October

Post your faves

I'll start with 'The Voyage' from Europa Universalis 4


----------



## discoveryother

heh


----------



## noonecares




----------



## wmu'14

I LOVE video game music. Would rather listen to video game music then county/rock/pop/etc. Was recently listening to the Donkey Kong Country soundtrack


----------



## Red October




----------



## CloudChaser

this is my s*** yo


* *












FF8 best FF or fight me IRL


* *












Nier Automata ending theme, maybe a real spoiler, you decide, the video is just a still image.


* *












MGS2 is better then 1 and 4 or fight me IRL


* *


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## MadnessVertigo




----------



## JH1983




----------



## unemployment simulator

also pretty much anything by nobuo uematsu around the time of ff7-9, some favourites by him


----------



## discoveryother

CloudChaser said:


> FF8 best FF or fight me IRL


----------



## CloudChaser

@unemployment simulator

You seem to have forgotten the best song from 9.

No need to thank me.


----------



## unemployment simulator

@CloudChaser

yea nice pic. I think it might be easier if there was just an nobuo uematsu thread


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## dead24

Chrono Cross
Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## NovaBubble

wmu'14 said:


> I LOVE video game music. Would rather listen to video game music then county/rock/pop/etc. Was recently listening to the Donkey Kong Country soundtrack


Yes! DKC was the first game that popped into mind when thinking of great video game soundtracks for me.

Aquatic Ambience and Stickerbrush Symphony are some of my favorites.

I really like a lot of Super Mario Galaxy's soundtrack too, along with a couple of Pokemon, Sonic, Kirby, etc. ones.

I think this was the last video game music related thing I was listening to.


----------



## Xemnas

Red October said:


> Post your faves
> 
> I'll start with 'The Voyage' from Europa Universalis 4


From Kingdom Hearts i like several, first is Dearly Beloved (specially the KH II amd birth by sleep versions)






then is Darkness of the Unknown and Fight to the Death, both played during the final battle with the master of the inbetween Xemnas himself...





Vector to the Heavens (Xions Theme:crying





then there are 
the 13th struggle





the 13th reflection





The 13th Dilemma





then from the Hyerdimension Neptunia Series there is 
mousou katharsis





Go love and peace 





and Neptune Saga****e


----------



## wmu'14

NovaBubble said:


> Yes! DKC was the first game that popped into mind when thinking of great video game soundtracks for me.
> 
> Aquatic Ambience and Stickerbrush Symphony are some of my favorites.
> 
> I really like a lot of Super Mario Galaxy's soundtrack too, along with a couple of Pokemon, Sonic, Kirby, etc. ones.
> 
> I think this was the last video game music related thing I was listening to.


SMG my fav themes are Gusty Garden and Battle Rock Tower, and I remember the theme for the final fight with Bowser being really good too.

DKC I like Aquatic Ambiance.

I'd rather listen to video game music then whatever the heck is mainstream.

Still have to play SMG2 & DKC3


----------



## Goto




----------



## Paperback Writer

*hnnnnnnnnng*






dat boss theme. :nw


----------



## CloudChaser

All of it. The whole thing.


----------



## Skygrinder

Sorry boys, *NOTHING* beats Megaman and Megaman X tracks for me.

I'll just post some awesome covers, you can look up originals on youtube.





















And of course Big Blue from F-zero X (also posting a remix)






Then something more recent (not really, but from this decade), I really enjoyed ending song from Masteria Through Time from Maplestory. It was a really perfect ending song because the story was kinda touching.






and some more stuff from Maplestory:

Red update opening was awesome to me (there's an instrumental version too that was used in-game)











Ugh, I'm just gonna stop myself here.

I don't know if I should be sad or happy about knowing all the tracks that people posted here so far, lol. 

Edit: Skyrim music was pretty great too and Devil may cry, and...and...*sigh* I want to post so much more, but I gotta go. :|


----------



## 8888

From Dance Dance Revolution Supernova


----------



## Darthsidious

I love dark souls series ost.


----------



## W00DBINE

Uncharted
Mass Effect 1
Zelda
Halo (although not a big fan of the games)


----------



## Fever Dream

unemployment simulator said:


> also pretty much anything by nobuo uematsu around the time of ff7-9


Well then...


----------



## SASer213504

Reminds me of Mass Effect 2


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## CloudChaser

@Fever Dream

Set this as your alarm clock music and never stay in bed again.






Also Boobalee


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

The entire MK Trilogy soundtrack was pretty lit.


----------



## CloudChaser

Kirby is best boy.


----------



## Fever Dream

And just for the holidays...


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Currently listening to the demon door theme from the original Fable game. I used to spend hours in each of the demon doors losing myself in the serenity and beauty of each location. I never really found another game I liked quite as much as this one. It's highly underrated imo. Every subsequent Fable game was a disappointment.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## unemployment simulator

Fever Dream said:


> Well then...


:smile2:.

something a bit more obscure, the soundtrack to this megadrive game was awesome.


----------



## unemployment simulator

and of course 16 bit, can't forget


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Kaer Trolde theme from the Witcher 3:


----------



## 1life

To me the best video game music will come from super mario and donkey kong


----------



## thetah

The shanties from Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag 

_Lowwwlands, lowlands awayyy me John





_


----------



## CloudChaser

_Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men!_
―Gilgamesh, Final Fantasy V






http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Final_Fantasy_V


----------



## Hutetu

I just love the Nier:Automata soundtrack :heart


----------



## CloudChaser

Hutetu said:


> I just love the Nier:Automata soundtrack :heart


----------



## Wontbehereforlong4356

Norio Hanzawa, and anything and everything from Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## feels

BRRRRGRRS! BRRRGRRRS!


----------



## Xemnas

Kingdom Hearts II
A Fight to the death (battle with Xemnas)
* i can hear him yell ... *CURSED FOOLS!................. HEARTS ARE POWER................... NOTHINGNESS IS ETERNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





but also 
Darkness of the Unknown
The 13th Struggle
The 13th Dilemma
The 13th Reflection
these last 3 are good when doing something last minute....
from this game also Dearly beloved ... all version.. to relax or sleep

From Chronno trigger 
i like World revolution and Frog's Theme


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Jimb086

Scrub-Zero said:


>


Hell yeah! Shadowgate did a great job creating such an ambience with only 8 bits


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Jimb086 said:


> Hell yeah! Shadowgate did a great job creating such an ambience with only 8 bits


That game had more ambiance than 95% of the games made today. :lol
It made you scared of mistake because you knew you hear that certain song haha. Back when I played games, I would replay it somewhat regularly even if I knew it by heart. Just a nice game to go through on a boring day.

The remake isn't half bad either. You can even use the original music!


----------



## Jimb086

Scrub-Zero said:


> That game had more ambiance than 95% of the games made today. :lol
> It made you scared of mistake because you knew you hear that certain song haha. Back when I played games, I would replay it somewhat regularly even if I knew it by heart. Just a nice game to go through on a boring day.
> 
> The remake isn't half bad either. You can even use the original music!


I didn't even know there was a remake. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## ThatGuy11200




----------



## Cronos

Screw Repels


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


>


The first two are a couple of my favorites from Oblivion's soundtrack. But honestly, I enjoy most of that soundtrack... or most of Jeremy Soule's work for that matter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ forgot to respond to that, yeah Jeremy Soule is great.


----------



## CloudChaser

I forgot how good the music is, having had it turned off for a long long time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel like I probably posted this one before at some point though, but yeah it's good:


----------



## Michael1983

I'm currently playing Hotline Miami which is an awesome game with an even better soundtrack. It MAKES the game! Seriously catchy beats and highly recommended especially if you grew up in Miami in the late 80's .?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I really adore the Halo 2 Anniversary soundtrack. I love it a lot. Of course, though, there are many, many other soundtracks from games I love but this one is kinda...special to me.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Best video game song ever !


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Nekobasu

Star Ocean 4 life. Nel Zelpher lives in my heart with the force. Maybe Rena as well.


----------



## stryder

When this game came out I played it so much, so much to the point where I would walk around town humming the main menu music to myself, it's so epic


----------



## Cronos

I'm not _too_ fond of Generation 7 but the music is bananas.


----------



## Jessie203

Ice Cap Zone from Sonic 3


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Kalakotkas

I played all the old D&D games, but I spent so much time on Icewind Dale II. One my biggest traumas as a player was losing my main group while still playing at the hardest difficulty... my stupid, old HDD died all of a sudden. 
Anyway, the music during the main fights was so epic!


----------



## Furiosa

The Streets of Rage series had some of the best music tracks out of any of the games from the Mega Drive IMO. It's difficult to choose a top track out of all of them as they were all brilliant, but heres two of my favourites:


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Peaceful


----------



## 0589471

Pretty much all of the Nier & Nier: Automata soundtracks. <3


----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## ScorchedEarth

Cheating a bit, not directly from a game but worth a listen if you like epic orchestral stuff.


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## wmu'14

Castelia City from Pokemon Black / White


----------



## Tomatmacka

Michael1983 said:


> I'm currently playing Hotline Miami which is an awesome game with an even better soundtrack. It MAKES the game! Seriously catchy beats and highly recommended especially if you grew up in Miami in the late 80's .?


----------



## birddookie

Even though the series first 4 titles scared me, I love the music from Silent Hill.






SH2 Theme of Laura(Reprise)






SH1 Not Tomorrow





SH4 Room of Angel





FF7





Also love some of the remixes

Here's Red vs Gold epic





Doom At Dooms Gate


----------



## Solomoon

I feel like this song is always playing in some corner of my consciousness.


----------



## abiologicalblunder

I was listening to the Witcher 3 soundtrack today, mostly the Ciri fight theme. It's not a tune I typically go for but it really gets your adrenaline rushing when you play the game. Plus Ciri is probably my favourite protagonist.


----------



## MCHB

From one of the few modern games I enjoyed!


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Dragoon

Basically anything from Kingdom Hearts, but these are some of my favorites:









































Yeah, that list could go on for a while, so I'll stop there.


----------



## Synaps3

Red October said:


> Post your faves
> 
> I'll start with 'The Voyage' from Europa Universalis 4


If you've never listened to mods before, you should check them out. Stuff like fast tracker was an old DOS program that people used to make video game music with in the 90s. There are some real gems out there.

Deadlock and Celestial Fantasia are my favorites.


----------



## Dragoon

A few other good songs from miscellaneous games:





















































Man, I could keep posting video game music for days. So many amazing soundtracks out there with equally amazing games attached to them.


----------



## Milco

Symphonic medley of one of all time favourite games.
Click and close your eyes without seeing what it is and just listen. If you've played the game, hopefully you'll be taken back


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## 1solated

Working on a cover of this song right now, may post it on the forums sometime if I feel confident enough in it.


----------



## CloudChaser

Awwwww yis


----------



## Barakiel

The bassline reminds me of All Star for some reason.


----------



## Random person

Try listening to the Super Mario Galaxy Soundtrack it's very soothing.


----------



## Stewart Akinyemi

everything from mafia 2


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## birddookie




----------



## Fever Dream

Kessen is what happens when Total War is crossbred with Final Fantasy. Yet it sort of worked, or at very least in had a great soundtrack.


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## f1ora




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley

"Stones" from the Ultima games.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Xemnas

depends on the mood... like wanting to get stuff done:
something like these:
Chrono Trigger: World Revolution





Wily stage 2





and maybe a Fight to the Death from KH II





for sleeping nothing beats Dearly belobed from Kingdom hearts


----------



## That Random Guy

*Mario Odyssey*


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just one game today.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Replicante

ShadowOne said:


>


Epic game! Epic battles against Avion and Hydrus!


----------



## gamingintoinfinity

Awesome game and awesome soundtrack!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A bit of fantasy


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## wmu'14

Castellia City





 Pokemon Theme from Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Cronos

Sounds like it came from The Sims:






Speaking of The Sims...


----------



## ShadowOne

*(dont read the video comments)
*

but this song was playing on the loading screen. I never wanted a loading screen to last so long


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## KlausRiechter

*Video Game Music*

I like to listen to music in the mood. Most of all I like music from GTA 5.0


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## ShadowOne

hated the setup of the game (slow af + trial and error = aint noone got time for that)

But damn, the musicvibes


----------



## ShadowOne

especially this one. perfectly captures the solitude in the game


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This one gets kind of nice at the 1 minute mark:


----------



## unemployment simulator

sending out the batsignal to all yuzo koshiro and motohiro kawashima fans


----------



## Fun Spirit

Jet Set Radio Future had the best music soundtrack EVER for me. It is my favorite video game. R.I.P Xbox.......still can't believe you went out on me 2 years ago. You lived a good life. No more roller skating in the streets of Tokyo while spraying graffiti.

In the game, inside the "home base area" you had the option to select a song to play. My favorite song was track #16: "I Love You" When I first heard it when I was little while playing the game I thought it was so cool and catchy. That was mah JAM. I had that song playing for over 20 years in that game in that specific area until I changed it up to Track 2 "Aisle 10" by Scapegoat Wax. It was this game that lead me to the discovery of Scapegoat Wax on Youtube 20 years later. All this time I thought a Black guy rap this song. Ha Ha. WRONG. My next favorite song from the game is "Like It Like This." I don't remember what track number this song was. Once in a blue moon this song would pop up in my head. I have selected hearing. I hear "Like This Like That." This song makes me happy when it pop up in my head. LOL. I just LOVE the game. Then there is my other favorite. "Oldies but Happies." This song makes me HAPPY." It sound so festive to me. I could sing along with the people in it. The cool thing about the game is that if you let your skater stand for X amount of seconds they will eventually bust'in a move. {Dancing} They be jam'in. I would too if I could dance. Jet Set Radio Future has a killer soundtrack.

I Love You





Aisle 10





Like It Like This





Oldies but Happies


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Scrub-Zero

And these last two confuse me. Im torn between asking a girl to dance and taking a pipe and bash some guys on the face.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fun Spirit

Duck Hunt sound. This is my Hangout APP sound. LOL.

_Sent from Skywalker using Tapatalk_


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Anxionaut




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## 8888




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Cheesecake




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't remember if I posted this before, it's pretty sad:






lol cabbages:
















This theme always makes me think of medievil in the graveyard (+ when you get near the green life fountains it sounds similar to parts of the track. The Enchanted Earth is the best track from the Medievil soundtrack though):


----------



## Cheesecake

I also really like these renditions of the previous two:


----------



## probably offline

Here's some ♥


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## ShadowOne

i love the rare times when you pause a game, and get so gripped by the music that you dont want to unpause it. this was definitely one of those times


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Shy extrovert

Damn this is my kind of forum. This music makes up a good half of what I listen to


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Draco99

Kick master on nes
Chrono cross
Final fantasy 1 on nes


----------



## Fixxer

I'm mostly a retro gamer and all my music video game needs are in one place https://www.zophar.net/music
I mostly like ambitn music. Loved the Donkey Kong soundtracks, Final Fantasy, Chrono Trigger and many random titles, also from different consoles.


----------



## mezzoforte

Hmm...so many come to mind. &#128517; Here are a few:


----------



## jim11

Far Cry 5 has the best soundtracks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aqwsderf

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater

Superman - Goldfinger

This is my nostalgia guys


----------



## probably offline

So ****ing good


----------



## blue2




----------



## losthorizon

can't express how much I love this theme enough <3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've linked most of my favourites in this thread already so:






this has the best top YT comment:



> Is this supposed to be funny? Is this supposed to be entertaining? I just don't get it. Maybe I'm getting too old, or kids just have a sense of humour I'm not getting. This just looks like a substantial waste of time, and quite frankly a bit idiotic on the part of the creator. Sorry.


----------



## donistired




----------



## blue2




----------



## Antiquated Mech

The Yakuza games are great, serious drama but also...


----------



## Aurel

There are some songs from games I like, one of them is song played in bar in game Machinarium.


----------



## zonebox

I do love Skyrim and Morrowind soundtracks, I really do like World of Warcraft.





​I don't think it would have been nearly as fun in WoW had it not been for the music, it really added to the entire environment. I remember at times, finding scenic areas in the game, building a campfire and listening to the music.

It is hard to really rate it above others, because so many games have great soundtracks. I think WoW is just memorable to me, because it was the first game I played that had such a great one and that I played for years.
​


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## asittingducky

Also something Jazzy


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I don't really play them but this game is forever in my heart


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## EndofSummer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Scrub-Zero

EndofSummer said:


>


Interesting, my comment has 221 likes on that video haha. 

Anyway, i still play this game to this day. Ill play it from start to end, usually with very few deaths or mostly none at all. I guess muscle memory really is a thing.

Megaman Zero:















Megaman Zero 2:
Give this one a long listen, it's so damn good!


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## ShadowOne

the games not as good as it could be. but that damn pause menu music sure is


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Some tracks from Elex.

Music is quite good in this game.


----------



## 8888

From DDR Hottest Party 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

People like to hate on this game, but i enjoy playing it. It's a flawed Deus Ex but a good, if a bit clunky first person rpg.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ShadowOne

i love the startup load music in this game. it's like sad in a nostalgia type of way, but still kind of hopeful


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Glue




----------



## Fixxer

I mostly played the Snes as a kid. Then, the N64. Got one Xbox and later I modded a Wii.
Anyway, I'm mostly a "retro" gamer in a way, so I like this website where there's lots of game music from the older consoles and a few from newer ones.

https://www.zophar.net/music

Ok, I'll post one


----------



## Scrub-Zero

One hell of a tune. Best part at 2:24






Here's some gameplay. I always play that game on my phone when waiting somewhere.
Love those old pinball game. I miss playing the real flippers at the arcades.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Rickets

ShadowOne said:


> i love the startup load music in this game. it's like sad in a nostalgia type of way, but still kind of hopeful


This is one of the games I've been playing and yes it's awesome.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## blue2




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Scrub-Zero

A few amazing songs from Stalker: Dead Air. A full conversion of the call of Chernobyl mod for Call of Pripyat. All the music on that mod is so damn good.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Music from Salamander:


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ShadowOne

gad this song makes me want to cry


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

Fever Dream said:


>






I kinda heard that song often, going through the soundtrack a few times, but I never took notice of Nobuo's signature sound/beats on it. Nice track!


----------



## Fever Dream

Fixxer said:


> I kinda heard that song often, going through the soundtrack a few times, but I never took notice of Nobuo's signature sound/beats on it. Nice track!


FF8 has IMO his best work overall, but that might just be my nostalgia talking.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## ansi




----------



## ansi




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Fixxer

This website has some music for consoles up to the PS3/Xbox 360 generation.
https://www.zophar.net/music


----------



## 973639

I like the music of FF11. Ronfaure S has a soft relaxing vibe to it.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Vladimere

EvE Online has a massive soundtrack and I've always enjoyed it.





Star Conflict is a PVP game and has good music for it as well.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## zkv

Shooting bad guys gets difficult when you're banging your head like doing a Flea impression.






Pretty much the same track only acoustic. Same key, similar movements. First time I heard this fighting Boom and Bewm, I felt... happy.


----------



## zkv

Kind of dissonant. I like some dissonance.






One time I listened to the entire soundtrack just to find out what the name of this one was. Now I know.






This is just awesome.

_I am the second,
alone in a faceless crowd.
A human caught
in monochrome dreams.
I scream to wake up.
My voice drowns deep underground,
only the dead can hear me,
see me._

The soundtrack's cover is kind of annoying though.

Honestly I could post all of them, I listen to them frequently. Sometimes the noise ones, too. Sometimes when walking around the street or on the bus. Strange, that.


----------



## Saeta

Shin Megami Tensei IV took me by surprise. The OST blends Asian and Western music really well and gives the game an ominous but modern atmosphere.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I got BFA for free with the prepatch a few days ago, and damn if the music and art teams didn't knock it out of the park yet again. There's scarcely a track in this entire hour I don't love.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Resergence




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Omni-slash

* *




Love the dark aesthetic of all Souls music.
















And even though the fandom is kind of poisoned, the OST to all DR has always been very fitting to the silliness of that franchise.


----------



## W00DBINE

Bought Art of Rally today, with the soundtrack, which is one of the best gaming soundtracks I've heard in a long time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## blue2




----------



## zkv

I remember playing this game and its expansions without the music for immersion, but the theme is great. Very Spielberg, too.


----------



## johnfred01

blue2 said:


>


While DKC2 is among my favorite games, I just found out that I overlooked this nice track!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Tavern music - one of my favorites:


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## firelight




----------



## hayes

The whole soundtrack is one of my favourites.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## i just want luv




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## strange_world

I will probably show my age with some of these!

Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 but especially 1, try the tracks: 
Candlekeep
Exploring the Plains
The Friendly Arm Inn




The game Silver was a very average RPG that I just happened to play on the Dreamcast because that didn't have a lot of games at the time. But the soundtrack is amazing! In particular The Forest of Verdante is an amazing track.




Sometimes you hear something beautiful like this and wonder what it's doing in a video game:




The snow track from Elder Scrolls Daggerfall. That game had these lovely pretty overworld soundtracks like this one - but then you go into a dungeon and hear the creepy organ music and everything screaming at you... That game liked to sic ancient vampires on you when you were still a level 1 character and it got pretty scary.




I usually play RPGs but this game left a pretty big impression on me:


----------



## probably offline

Congratulations. Now it's in your head. Forever.


----------



## Tetragammon

Every time I decide to play this where my mom can hear she's like "that's so beautiful, what is it?" Oh, nothing... Just the theme song to a little-known Japanese eroge.



Of course I don't actually say that. But that's one of my favorite things about the Japanese and hentai in general: sometimes they actually manage to mesh sexual content naturally with sweet stories, interesting characters and superb music. The way pornography _should be_, IMNSHO. And this is one of my favorite songs, ever.


----------



## pillbugger

Pleasant gibberish


----------



## pillbugger

...I think I may have to play this game (and its sequel) again. Whenever I think of what could be some of my favorite video games of all time, LocoRoco comes to mind... not sure how I feel about that, but it sure has some catchy music that has stuck with me.


----------



## NoLife93

Majula is one of my favorite locations not just in Dark Souls 2,in all of the games that i played.
And it's all due to this ethereal theme.
It just calms my troubled mind.


----------



## Memories of Silence

This isn’t a song I like, but it is in my head and annoying me now:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## pillbugger

I've never played this game before but if I hear accordion (or related instruments), there's a good chance that I'll like it.  Too bad about the length though.


----------



## The Fozz

Nothing fancy nor is it necessarily an all time fave or anything (I'm far too indecisive to have those) but very nostalgic and has been my go to song to relax lately, in fact I've been using it just now to help me stay calm and not overanalyse/worry too much about my posts. I not too sure how effective it is but I enjoy listening to it anyway


----------



## pillbugger

There is also a metal-fied album of the songs if that's one cup of tea 🎸


----------



## pillbugger

The music artist's avatar is seriously a rice ball with a hat and limbs lol. I don't know why I love that.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## pillbugger

The waltz of endless contentment


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

This song is an overlooked piece when it comes to Heavy Rain but it did appear in-game, in the section where you visit Gordi Kramer's party playing as Scott Shelby.

I love the atmosphere of the game and this track. Sure the dialogue didn't age well but the game has some divine songs.

I eventually want to record vocals to this track.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------

